# faith in humanity lost



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

I sell the slingshots i make in a merchants co-op here in halifax. but today when i came into the shop i realized my two most expencive slingshots (one olive wood and one made from spalted cherry/purple heart/birch) had been stolen :cursin: . I probably wouldnt have been that mad if they had stolen the cheaper ones but i base my prices on how many hours i put into the SS.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

[email protected], id be wanting to hunt them down. but on the bright side, they will be easy to i.d. i hope something turns up for you if you decide to try to find them.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Hope ya' find 'em! Good luck!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Sympathies on getting hit with that theft. Needless to say -- file a police report with a fully detailed description of all the stolen items. Hope you have color pictures of them to include with the report.

Best of luck in getting them back.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Dang!!! Sorry to hear that. Sometimes vigilante justice sounds good doesnt it? h34r: I hope you end up getting them back somehow.

Tom


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...may that individual be blinded permanently by a return-to-sender with the first shot taken with the illbegotten sling.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

If you do catch up with them make sure its the fingers on the correct hand you break :angrymod:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

maybe they will have a RTS every time the shoot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just sad.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's messed up. I do not know why people have to steal. I hope it gets resolved quick.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hopefully they get a painfull hand hit and stand on a plug


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...may that individual be blinded permanently by a return-to-sender with the first shot taken with the illbegotten sling.


Just a tad....far....

Blinded permanently.. for stealing a slingshot?...

Broken fingers... broken toes etc... ..ofcourse...

But your eyesight is something your never going to get back...

That punishment is more fitting of somebody who looks at child porn....

Aswell as the broken fingers and toes


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

well that just sux if i got a hold of em i would snap there fingers off and stick em where the sun don't shine


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...may that individual be blinded permanently by a return-to-sender with the first shot taken with the illbegotten sling.
> ...


...you can't steal what you can't see. You can eventually forget about broken digits.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Ok then... a big brand acros their forehead saying 'THEIF'....

but BLINDING them :hmm: ....

Would you wish somebody 'blind'... for stealing a pair of trainers.... or a packet of haribo?....

I understand... it was a slingshot... and this is the one-stop-slingshot-loving...forum....

And its taken the op...a lot of effort to make..

But its a slingshot....and stealing it doesnt warrant a loss of sight...or limbs... or their heart ripped out and fed to their mother.....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> Sympathies on getting hit with that theft. Needless to say -- file a police report with a fully detailed description of all the stolen items. Hope you have color pictures of them to include with the report.
> 
> Best of luck in getting them back.


Yup! The ones that stole them will surely do something stupid with them and get busted. This way you may have a chance. Also post the pictures here on the Forum so that all will know what is what if they show up on E-bay.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > Sympathies on getting hit with that theft. Needless to say -- file a police report with a fully detailed description of all the stolen items. Hope you have color pictures of them to include with the report.
> ...


Good thinking.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel for you, Flycatcher. My cabin for the summer has been broken into several times in the past years. Always in the winter times when nobody is there. Since I got no electricity there I bought a game cam for surveillance. Next time I hopefully have a mugshot of the intruders.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Make a natural out of poison ivy, or at least the palmswell on a boardcut.

If somebody steals that they should be easy to identify.

Probably want to wear gloves and a respirator while working on it though.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know to feeling. You've been violated at there is nothing you can do about it. Living urban I have experienced this to many times. I most recently had a wallet stolen with cash ,credit cards, debit cards ect. They used the cards. Had a car stolen. That is an awful feeling. I had a broken leg when my car was gone. So I was really grounded. Move on with an even heightened level of awareness .


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

TimR said:


> Make a natural out of poison ivy, or at least the palmswell on a boardcut.
> 
> If somebody steals that they should be easy to identify.
> 
> Probably want to wear gloves and a respirator while working on it though.


Gives new meaning to being caught red handed, eh.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I, like TreeFork, have had my share of things stolen. Broke into my house, stole my car, I was even a tied-up victim in an armed robbery -- on Christmas Eve to boot.

. . . But I haven't lost my faith in Humanity. Hang in there, Flycatcher.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

took you this long to lose faith in humanity?


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

TimR said:


> Make a natural out of poison ivy, or at least the palmswell on a boardcut.
> 
> If somebody steals that they should be easy to identify.
> 
> Probably want to wear gloves and a respirator while working on it though.


hehe


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel with you, I had several days in a bad mood when my best darlings be away


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That sucks man! But just remember for every douche bag out there willing to steal something that doesn't belong to them,

there are dozens who would give you the shirt off their back should you need it


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That sucks man! But just remember for every douche bag out there willing to steal something that doesn't belong to them,
> there are dozens who would give you the shirt off their back should you need it


...& then there's that one thread that refuses to fail in holding it all together. Thanks for that reminder.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I still hope he gets blinded, but just in one eye now...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I still hope he gets blinded, but just in one eye now...


and a hand


----------



## hanomag (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Flycatcher,

a Long time ago I drove with my motorcycle for 2 month through Canada and I was very pleased that I only met very nice and helpfull People . Probably I can light up your day by sending you one of my slingshots made in Germany by Wood out of our forest., Just PM you adress and tell me if you like hammergrip or finger Support. Greatings from Bavaria, Hanomag


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Word of mouth is a powerful tool. As people come into the shop just say you are making a couple just like the ones stolen and maybe someone will come in one day and say such and such has one just like that. Ya never know. That is if no one already knows about the theft, just sayin'


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Cutting of fingers and wishing someone get blinded for revenge?!? Come on.... :screwy: Probably just hot air and naivity though.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

In some countries they still chop off your hand if you're caught stealing. Seems like a good system to me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> Cutting of fingers and wishing someone get blinded for revenge?!? Come on.... :screwy: Probably just hot air and naivity though.


Say the shoe was on the other foot, & it was YOU that stole those slings. Since you were a sack of shit that day, it stands to reason that you've been a sack of shit before, too. You've probably been caught once or twice, or if you haven't, you've developed a pattern of shitery that will implicate you in passed misdeeds when you do get pinched. Now, would you prefer karmic retribution (blinding/broken fingers from those you've wronged catching up with you), or the law throwing the full weight of the law at you? If it were me, I'd rather an injury, then to rot in a prison for even a year...at the expense, yet again, of the honest people I've shat on. I get the view that this opinion may seem archaic, but I find years off a life barbaric. I feel few in prison, especially American prisons, truly deserve to be there. Not that they don't need to be punished severely...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...& I did specify only one eye...


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> In some countries they still chop off your hand if you're caught stealing. Seems like a good system to me.


It depends. In most arabic islamic countries where amputation is state sanctioned, the "slingshot thief" would most likely lose a finger. Next time another one. If he doesn't stop he'll lose his hand.

The influential Islamist groups who "run" more or less some countries have their own rules and such a theft could cost your life.

Jax, I can't see what benefits you find in this system. Feel free to tell. My prior post was against the attitude of some people pretending to be the law themselves.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

@Tentacle Toast: I see your reasons. We both have a different attitude towards this. I cannot answer your question as I have never thought about this for myself, simply because I've not stolen a thing in my life. I am thankful that I do not have to live in a country where an "eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth" judicial power still exists.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> @Tentacle Toast: I see your reasons. We both have a different attitude towards this. I cannot answer your question as I have never thought about this for myself, simply because I've not stolen a thing in my life. I am thankful that I do not have to live in a country where an "eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth" judicial power still exists.


Worth consideration. Also, I didn't say that I wanted to blind him, just that I wished he blinded himself. Minutia, but relevant, though I wouldn't be against the victim taking reasonable (fingers) justice himself.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > In some countries they still chop off your hand if you're caught stealing. Seems like a good system to me.
> ...


The current system is obviously broken. Right now, when a person gets busted for something like armed robbery they're sent off to get their two year degree at Criminal College (prison) where they learn how to become better criminals, get free housing, free meals, conjugal visits, exercise facilities, cable TV and Xboxes to play. There's no real risk to being a criminal, because if you get caught you just do a time-out and hang with your prison buddies. Maybe get some new ink. You start chopping off digits when criminals get caught and they're going to have a harder choice to make. Is that $100 in the cash register worth my Xbox thumb?

As far as vigilantism, that's rarely a good idea and not something I advocate.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaximus said:


> Gardengroove said:
> 
> 
> > Jaximus said:
> ...


aint that the truth jax. how is a prisoner going to be deterred from committing another crime if he was babied while in prison, fed and clothed. whats more likely to cause a criminal not to do crime again in his life? a 2 year stay in a fenced in yard with all the amenities that he more than likely didnt have in his own home or the loss of a limb as a reminder, symbol and warning to all of his past crime. more times than most, the criminal seems to have more rights than a law abiding citizen. if a criminal dont care about your personal well being, privacy and material goods, then why should i care that he/she cries about their punishment being too extreme. you steal from me, i have no sympathy not respect for you.

btw- i believe i was the one that mentioned the lose of a limb. not a finger but a hand.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

"not the XBox thumb!!!!"


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

everyone makes mistakes, and some people feel there whole life is a mistake.

imagine if you will, if you can, just for a second, that this person has a life that is dark, depressive lonely.

your slingshot was no doubt a shining example of skill and dedication. They may have taken it because they could, and the thought of owning it may have made them feel good. I hope whoever it was finds focus. I mean that in no offence to you, but it happened, you could not stop it, so hope something positive comes from it rather than another negative.

i have had tons of stuff taken, robbed at knife point, beaten by youths watched many go down the wrong path in life.

the type of person who steals a slingshot.........? In my experience, probably someone who ain't to far to turn away from the wrong path.

i would gladly offer you a slingshot towards your feeling of compensation, as many of us would. Some people don't have networks that are that way.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What a Zen-like outlook lexlow...


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

I know you must be annoyed and upset to lose these, but Please don't lose faith in humanity. For each idiot who does this, there must be many more who wouldn't. Karma should deal with it nicely.


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Im mostly just annoyed. I certainly dont wish harm on them. They were expensive, he probably couldnt afford it. I just hope that they get used and appreciated.


----------

